# Who got martial arts presents for Christmas?



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2003)

I got two FMA instructional videos and the "Iron Monkey" DVD (a Jet Li movie).


----------



## Pacificshore (Dec 25, 2003)

I got 2 DVD's, one was the Transporter and the other the Hunted.  In fact I have 2 of the Hunted.  A co-worker gave me one along with a small karambit type blade serrated .

Otherwise the early gift I got was custom made kamas and tonfas .


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 25, 2003)

2 dcd's and the book "The Bodhisattva Warriors" 
along with a video on a fan form


----------



## kilo (Dec 25, 2003)

I got a new gi, bokken and a jo.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 25, 2003)

I got the "Martial Arts for Dummies" book... ...a hoodie with the Universal Pattern on the front and the IKKO patch on the back.  and I got the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles figures, all four.     damn I wish I had kept those...the originals go for about a $100 in the package...bah, I say.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 25, 2003)

I didn't get those Nunchucks I wanted so badly. Damn the bad luck! I'm making a trip to the martial arts supply store first thing tomorrow...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I got the "Martial Arts for Dummies" book... ...a hoodie with the Universal Pattern on the front and the IKKO patch on the back.  and I got the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles figures, all four.     damn I wish I had kept those...the originals go for about a $100 in the package...bah, I say. *



Hey.. I gave you new graphite chuks for Fishmouse.. pffts


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 25, 2003)

I really wanted a long staff for Christmas so that I could practice my poomse...:shrug:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 26, 2003)

couple of related books.  And I'm not sure if the new computer counts.....

Chad

Oh yeah, a couple of people got cold steel barongs; HAD to get myself one too!


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 26, 2003)

Hmmm... nope, no actual MA gifts....

I did have a GREAT workout Christmas EVE! Lots of blade work, banged some sticks, and did some other drills. 

THANKS, Dearnis!  

OH, and I also got about $100 work of Home Depot gift cards...so, I can go buy stuff to make training equipment! That counts...right?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I really wanted a long staff*



I already had one.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a lump of coal. 

Then two machettes, and one spring billy club.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I got two FMA instructional videos and the "Iron Monkey" DVD (a Jet Li movie). *



What FMA videos?

I got the "timber pig" survival knife, and the Spyderco "Sharpmaker" for my sharpening needs!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, I got Ed Parker's Nunchaku book.  Sure is useful with his views and advice regarding nunchakus.  I learned more than I thought possible.  Now if I can translate what I learned into action.

I gave my older son a foam covered bokken and my younger son some rubber kamas.  They both just got onto the karate demo teams, so they need to practice with these before they move up to competition type weapons.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *What FMA videos?*



The two Sayoc Kali videos. See:
www.sayoc.com


----------



## Robbo (Dec 26, 2003)

Got the 'New Gladiators' movie,

'The Zen of Kenpo' by Ed Parker

and coming the end of January a copy of 'The Journey' signed by some of the people in the book.

Way cool gifts that my wife surprised me with.

I hope it's finally the kick in my a** that I need to start training seriously again.

Rob


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *Got the 'New Gladiators' movie*



So how was the movie?


----------



## Robbo (Dec 26, 2003)

I found the movie extremely interesting, getting a glimpse of what tournament fighting was like back then. 

It was neat to note that no pads were used and they were called on uncontrolled techniques (ie. contact to the head)

With the introduction of safety equipment they were allowed medium contact to the head and full contact to the body, these were not flippy-dippy techniques either.

I got all excited seeing SGM Parker even if it was just for a few seconds.

The only thing I was dissapointed in was there was about 20 min about kids competeing, I found it kind of like a obvious filler.

One notable thing was those judges would not call a point unless it was very clean. There were lots of techniques I would have called a point for. Maybe it was just the angle the camera was on but it seemed very hard to get a point out of the judges.

On the whole, a good movie for every serious martial artist to watch as it gives a good view of what competing was like when competitors relied on one or two unstoppable techniques.

Rob


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2003)

I bought myself a new black gi on monday. Couldn't believe that I needed to get a 5 'cause I grew out of my 4. More expensive too.:shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I already had one. *



When I re-read my post I realized how wrong it sounded. And you! Get your mind out of the gutter...  

I just wanted the looong stick to practice my stick forms... AHH! never mind...


:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 26, 2003)

My girl friend, who likes to work with wood, made me two arnis sticks, out of maple dowling,  stained and sanded and wraped in red suede for hand grips.  On one she burnt my Name in Asian Script on the other she burnt   "KenpoGirl"  and positioned it so when I was using it you could see the name coming right at you.     Wayyyyyy Kewl!!!!!  Wasn't expecting it at all.

Dot


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 26, 2003)

I got nuthin martial-artsy...

my one half of the family didn't even know, and my parents don't like me doin Kenpo...say it'll take away from my gpa...bah...


...did get a game cube. will be investing in Soul Caliber 2


----------



## Seig (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I got nuthin martial-artsy...
> 
> my one half of the family didn't even know, and my parents don't like me doin Kenpo...say it'll take away from my gpa...bah...
> ...


 Of yes, a game cube is muchh better for one's GPA than doing Kenpo....:barf:


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 27, 2003)

Yay!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _*
> Yay!!  I got these "Sai"
> *



Cool, neat to see a picture!  heck those sai are almost as big as you...... :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like a good Christmas for you *Quick Sand*!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Yay!! *


I wouldn't want to be poked by one of those...


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey now, I'm not that small. It's the camera angle, yeah, the camera angle.  

Actually I am very excited. I've wanted to learn sai for about 5 years and now I finally have the chance. 

And my goal is to try and not accidentally poke myself with them.   My biggest fear is accidentally dropping one on my foot. 

Very exciting though.  We got them at a pretty good price too. (Yeah, I picked them out myself, my parents don't know anything about the MA's and have no interest in learning.)


----------



## Robbo (Dec 27, 2003)

Sai practise will do wonders for your shoulder, grip and wrist strength.

Rob


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 27, 2003)

I got homemade oatmeal cookies with chocolate chips and no I'm not sharing.!

Lorrie


----------



## ABN (Dec 27, 2003)

Got some books
got some DVDs
got another kettlebell
got my biggest wish...
I'm going to be a father:boing2: 

I found a pregnancy test in my stocking (cap on for those of you with sick minds). At first I thought it was a thermometer and that my wife was sick or something....

so I guess my best present is MA related after all, in about 15 years I'll have a sparring partner!

andy


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *got my biggest wish...
> I'm going to be a father:boing2:
> 
> so I guess my best present is MA related after all, in about 15 years I'll have a sparring partner!*



Congratulations!

Your sparring partner may happen in less than 15 years, if he starts really early in MA.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2003)

Congratulations!

I teach my 13 y.o., but he doesn't qualify as a "sparring partner" yet!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *
> I'm going to be a father:boing2:
> *




Congrats!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *
> so I guess my best present is MA related after all, in about 15 years I'll have a sparring partner!
> 
> andy *



Congrats to you!!!

And no you don't have to wait 15 years to get yourself a training partner. My little girl started in the MAs when she was 7, and now 7 more years down the road, and half of her life later we're still going strong. My daughter is my favorite training partner, she never quits. Talk about heart. I've tried to get her into other activities, but she only wants to continue in the MAs, go figure...  :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Of yes, a game cube is muchh better for one's GPA than doing Kenpo....:barf: *




I've already told them repeatedly that it'll only be played on fridays and weekends when I've got nothing better to do...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I've already told them repeatedly that it'll only be played on fridays and weekends when I've got nothing better to do... *



nothing else better to do......like school work...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nothing else better to do......like school work... *




Exactly!

...and a portion of the paycheck may be spent on games, etc... 

and depending on how it goes today, I may not have a car at all soon...seems that accident did WAY more damage than we all thought...*humph*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

...I knew there were reasons I wouldn't allow myself to get in a car you were driving..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I knew there were reasons I wouldn't allow myself to get in a car you were driving.. *




I'm a good driver....normally...*rolls eyes*


that was just a...um...momentary lapse in concentration...yeah!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I'm a good driver....normally...*rolls eyes**



please...I've had to drive behind you...from side to side and back again...all the while playing Ludacris...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2003)

Back to the Topic you two~~!

Q.O.P.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *please...I've had to drive behind you...from side to side and back again...all the while playing Ludacris... *



How could I? I don't have a stereo!


M.A. (kinda sorta) gift to myself is gettin Soul Caliber 2 *grin*


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 29, 2003)

My in-laws gave me a heavy bag.  My first workout was carrying it down to the cellar.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *How could I? I don't have a stereo! *



...I meant I was playing it, you loon.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Back to the Topic you two~~! *



damn...next she'll be saying "No more soup for you!"  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I meant I was playing it, you loon. *




Forgive me if I misconstrued what you said...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2003)

*growls deeply*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 30, 2003)

*has last off topic moment of this thread and looks very confused* MT keeps listing someone else as last posted here. Before it was Castillo...and just now it was Seig *confuzzled*


and the peeps at the studio are getting a gift/thank you from me...*grin* ...give ya a clue, it's edible


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

There are currently some issues going on.  See Bob's latest Admin announcement for further info.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2004)

Sort of martial arts related was a Kershaw Scallion pocketknife.

My brother got me a set of 4 Bruce Lee figurines.  My daughter plays with them in her new dollhouse.

The horror...the horror...

Cthulhu


----------

